# Just got back from the Philippines



## arachnoid (Aug 21, 2006)

Just got back from the Philippines.  Saw some cool things.  I have no idea what species they are.  Sorry for the crappy pix.

This was an orb-weaver.  These things were huge.  Biggest orb-weaving spider I've ever seen in person.  It's legspan is easily the palm of my hand











This thing was running around in my moms house.  Had about a 4" legspan.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





I never seen a Tarsier in person until I met this guy  






How often do you get to see an active volcano from the air.  Mayon volcano is due to erupt anytime soon.


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 21, 2006)

Heh that Tarsier is a real cutie. Is it the same one that has a long finger for rooting out grubs? They seemed to be pretty neat creatures. Love the big googly eyes.


----------



## Gigas (Aug 21, 2006)

Cigarman said:
			
		

> Heh that Tarsier is a real cutie. Is it the same one that has a long finger for rooting out grubs? They seemed to be pretty neat creatures. Love the big googly eyes.


thats an aye aye


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 22, 2006)

ah! Thanks that was tickling my mind!


----------



## RVS (Aug 22, 2006)

Edit...
Sorry.


----------



## kahoy (Aug 23, 2006)

nice pics

that large spider was a banana spider (?)

they are really large and yours is quite smaller with those that i see, they sometimes eat small birds but the most common prey is large bettles and moths,

the second spider is called skull spider, becasue the head looks like a skull, but it is actually a huntsman spider, they clean your room from roaches... hehhe a big help here... and it looks like a male

thats a tarsier, aye aye is a lot more scary than the cute tarsier....

and mayon is yeah, already erupted... hahah


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 23, 2006)

kahoy said:
			
		

> nice pics
> 
> that large spider was a banana spider (?)
> 
> ...


You know your stuff kahoy!

Might those huntsman spider be dangerously venemous? 

and yes.. iye iye's are reaaaal scary:evil:


----------



## kahoy (Aug 27, 2006)

that huntsman is not venomous but can punch you down,  
the bitten area will just swell.  

here's a link for an aye aye

SCARY!!!

hahaha


aye aye are from madagascar, while tarsiers are on asia

 

both btw are insectivorous


----------



## arachnoid (Aug 28, 2006)

The orb-weaver (banana spider?) was at the public market in Tagaytay above the vendors.  There was alot of them.  From my understanding the ones in the jungle get huge.
Those huntsman spiders turned out to be very common.  I saw them in every town.
I wish I had the opportunity to see a Philippine eagle but I guess a Tarsier will do.
Yah I heard about Mayon, wish I could've been there.


----------



## maarrrrr (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, i think you'll find huntsman spiders in every house here.


----------



## Alakdan (Aug 28, 2006)

Scorp guy said:
			
		

> You know your stuff kahoy!
> 
> Might those huntsman spider be dangerously venemous?
> 
> and yes.. iye iye's are reaaaal scary:evil:



Nope.  I don't think so, or I'm just one lucky dude.  I catch huntsman spiders with my bare hands.  They would prefer to  run than bite.  I already got bitten twice.  The usual sharp pain, but not like a wasp sting.  The bite area itched for a couple of days.

You can easily catch those banana spiders along provincial roads.  The love to build their webs on power cables.  kahoy is right, I've seen larger ones in a mango tree in our ancestral home in Pampanga, Central Luzon.

The tarsier can be found in abundance in the province of Bohol where the famous Chocolate hills are also located.  It is illegal to keep a tarsier as a petsince it is an endangered species.

arachnoid,

I'm assuming you are a Filipino or part Filipino, next time you're in town, let me know.  I might even show you where to go hunting.


----------

